# Brothers in Arms/ Earned in Blood Vista problem



## daveb1234 (Feb 9, 2008)

I tried installing BiA / EiB on my new PC (Windows Vista ,Intel Quad core, Nvidia 8800gt, 2Gb RAM) but it won't work. I downloaded service pack 1 and it installed, but when I try to play, I get an error message. Any ideas?


----------



## daveb1234 (Feb 9, 2008)

Come on, nobody knows about this?


----------



## FLOBIE (Nov 8, 2007)

hey,ive been getting error messages since last may when i got this laptop with vista and im still trying to find someone who knows how the hell to fix them.im getting "SERVICE ABNORMALITY " on the battlefield 1942 which i know that punkbuster isnt installing the " punkbuster B " in the services but cabt get no answers and just tonight i had battlefield 2 and 2142 bthnot run right .im going to switch back to xp when i figure out which drivers i need for my hard drive to be recognized when i put the xp disc in . 
cant even get that info! 
good luck mate
flobie


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Vista 32 or 64 bit?

Are your chipset drivers, graphics driver and DirectX up to date?

What's the error message, and exactly when does it appear?

Did it work before SP1?


----------

